# Blue smoke coming out of new holland l185 2007



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

I just changed my fuel filter on my 2007 new Holland l185 skid loader and i did a rookie mistake by getting air into the lines and it wouldn't start. I did my research and solved the problem by opening up all the injectors and other lines that fuel ran through. Now when it had a cold start it smokes blue but does go away? Also i haven't noticed any loss of power so Iam lost? I own a small masonry company and this machine pays my mortgage so please someone who knows this stuff help me!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If that’s all that happened (air in the lines) you should be fine. If it’s running now, you should be good to go.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your asking if the smoke goes away. Get it to operational temp. How's it run, does it smoke? Then after a cold soak, what's it do when you start it?


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Your asking if the smoke goes away. Get it to operational temp. How's it run, does it smoke? Then after a cold soak, what's it do when you start it?


IAM asking how do I fix this, it goes away at running temp but on cold starts it blows blue as the ocean smoke, also if I plug it in at night, no smoke at all


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When you changed the fuel filter did you also do an oil change two?

Is the level of oil on the dipstick correct or is it above the fill mark?

And did you use the correct grade for the motor or is there a chance you used a thinner grade oil?


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

No I didn't do a oil change yet, I plan on it next week, also the old is dirty but not black, and it's a little under the the level not by much so it's almost right where it should be


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How many hours on this machine and is it turbo or no?


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

2,600 hours and it's a new Holland 2007 l185 I believe 60 hp turbo diesel


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Like I said no loss of power and only started after I changed the fuel filter?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry, thought you said loss of power... my bad.

In that case. What was the reason for the filter change? 

Is the fuel good fuel?

Blue smoke is typically oil and valve related, but when it clears up, it leads towards air in the fuel.

Might just still have some sir that is passing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Might just still have some sir that is passing?


This would be my guess.

How many times have you started it cold since you changed the filter.


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Hopefully, IAM gonna do a oil change and see what happens


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Maybe three or four times


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How many accumulated hours since the fuel filter change?


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Maybe a hour if that, I plugged it in last night and I litterly just started it and no blue smoke so IAM letting it run for awhile? It fires right up no hesitation


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

At the most 2 hours


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It seems strange that there's no blue smoke if it's plugged in, but that there was never smoke before the filter change. I would confirm oil pressure and level are both good, and run it for a couple hours working it to make sure there's no air in the fuel system. See what happens and report back unless someone else has another idea.


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Ya like I said when I did do the fuel filter change I got air in lines and couldn't start it untill I bleed all the injectors out to prime fuel out of all the lines, then it started and I took it to a job to tear out ground to pour a driveway and it operated perfect no smoke but some black smoke which was coming out before I did the fuel filter change. That's why I did the fuel filter change in the first place because there was heavy amounts of black smoke. Now since after that small job it blows blue smoke if it's cold out and it's not plugged in. I did add the white bottle addivitve to prevent gel ups in winter since it just was March in Wisconsin?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I really think you might have some air in the lines yet. 

I'd run it for a few hours before getting overly concerned. Not really oot of the ordinary for diesels to blow white\blue smoke when cold.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. An hour or two especially if it hasn't been worked in that time isn't always enough time to get the air completely out.


----------



## masonman (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks !!! I'll give it a shot, happy Easter, I'll check back in next week when I dig it sidewalks!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am also saying air.

You can crack each injector for a second with the machine running to see if you can get the air off the top of the injector. 

I think it will clear up on its own though.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry, thought you said loss of power... my bad.
> 
> In that case. What was the reason for the filter change?
> 
> ...


I know pretty much nothing about diesel engines.

However, with gas engines, oil can leak past bad valve stem seals while the engines off. It'll pool on the top of the valves and/or pistons. When it's started, the oil will burn off (blue smoke) until it's gone and then stop smoking.

I don't know if the engine being warm by being plugged in would affect this or not. If the engine is warm parts/components could be expanded and tolerances might stop oil from leaking.

I have no idea if this is the case or not. Just thought I'd mention it.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> I know pretty much nothing about diesel engines.
> 
> However, with gas engines, oil can leak past bad valve stem seals while the engines off. It'll pool on the top of the valves and/or pistons. When it's started, the oil will burn off (blue smoke) until it's gone and then stop smoking.
> 
> ...


You are very correct. Thumbs Up

That is why I was asking about the oil level and conditions at the start.

This appers to be fuel related as all he did was a fuel filter and the oil level has not changed.

You could be be correct, it could be something related to seals with that many hours, but the fact that he had air in the lines, blue smoke on a diesel can come from air to fuel mixture not being correct.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope it's just air or something as simple as that for him. I don't know about that type of stuff though. Very limited on diesel's. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Top up the tank and run some fuel system cleaner through it now that your filter is clean. I do this with every fuel filter change.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If small amounts of air get in the fuel, it will throw the injector timing off, and you will get some smoke. This should go away. Now if you are sucking a small amount of air, it may smoke till it warms up. its possible you may have damaged an injector from the air in the fuel. But when cold you would notice a miss. A diesel engine will smoke some at colder temps till it reaches a higher temperature.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

The diesels I am used to blow white when started cold turning to blue for awhile as they warm then basically clear up when fully warmed. I had one that blew pure black when first started but it missed like hell. Injectors were shot. I agree about the air in system. Had one many moons ago that didn't get it's fuel filter tightened up all the way and was sucking a little air until the heat from the motor expanded the gasket. Can't really remember much about the smoke color just that there was more of it.


----------

